# Tip if using Tom Tom travelling to Spain/Portugal



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi if you plan to travel to Spain or Portugal from Northern Spain/France and intend to travel via Vittoria once at the tolls there ignore your Tom Tom and just head for Burgos, as for some reason Tom Tom gets really confused in this particular area, last year we had probs and went round and round.................this year the lady on the toll at Vittoria was good enough to point out this problem and said 'Tom Tom no good now, head for Burgos' we took her advice and suffice to say didn't have the same probs as last year.

HTH at least one person.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks for the tip as we will be going Bordeaux-Burgos-Madrid first week in Feb.
Do you have the latest maps or is it all maps that are incorrect.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we weren't using maps it was the Tom Tom that had probs in this area, once the lady said 'Tom Tom no good follow road to Burgos' we had no probs, she said 'once in Burgos follow Tom Tom again' it is obv a problem for some reason with Tom Tom in this particular area.

From the site we use in this area, we head to Salamanca which is approx a 6 hour drive, from there to the Algarve it is another easy 6 hours................how I wish I was heading there tomorrow.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Sorry I don't think that I worded my question properly in that I wondered if your Tom Tom had the latest maps on it .


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi well we had the latest Tom Tom as I bought this for Hubby for Xmas, last year it was an older version........so the Tom Tom used was the latest out/


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Briarose said:


> Hi well we had the latest Tom Tom as I bought this for Hubby for Xmas, last year it was an older version........so the Tom Tom used was the latest out/


I bought a new one just before christmas but it did not have the latest maps on it.
I don't know if you have done this but it may be worth checking on the Tom Tom web site to see what the latest maps are and if they are not on your Tom Tom then you will be allowed to download it without charge.


----------



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

Never mind the Tom Tom ...Get a Garmin Girl....follow where the nice lady says and you will see parts of the country you never knew existed...but she will always get you there in the end....all you need is faith ,a compass, a good map, and at night the stars.

Brian


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

MikeCo said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > Hi well we had the latest Tom Tom as I bought this for Hubby for Xmas, last year it was an older version........so the Tom Tom used was the latest out/
> ...


Thanks I will check on that, but for some reason I think there may be a problem of some kind in that area, as the lady on the booth waved her hand and said'Tom Tom no good in this area'.

Other than that we found it picked up all the new roads etc, but I will double check too.


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*tom tom*

Its a problem with Tomtom, they latest maps do the same, but if you know to follow Burgos you will be ok as the road signing is really good


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: tom tom*



julie798 said:


> Its a problem with Tomtom, they latest maps do the same, but if you know to follow Burgos you will be ok as the road signing is really good


Thanks Julie this is why I wanted to warn folk, as you can soon lose lots of time going round and round...............once the lady told us to just follow Burgos signs we totally ignored Tom Tom until we reached Burgos, and no probs.


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Well I updated TomTom` maps before I left the UK heading for Portugal. I am glad I heeded Briarose`s advice and stuck to the Burgos road signs. Even with the updated maps I was not impressed with TomToms performance- had to call the wife out of retirement!!
Ian


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

lookback said:


> Well I updated TomTom` maps before I left the UK heading for Portugal. I am glad I heeded Briarose`s advice and stuck to the Burgos road signs. Even with the updated maps I was not impressed with TomToms performance- had to call the wife out of retirement!!
> Ian


 Hi glad to be of service :lol: and it is interesting ref the updates............I wish I had known this info on our first trip last year it would have saved us lots of hassle.


----------



## blacksville (Dec 2, 2007)

*TOM TOM LOST*

SAME HERE WE THOUGHT WE WERE NEVER GOING TO GET THERE. BLACKIE


----------



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, Had the same problem 10 weeks ago in the same area. Probably spoke to the same lady in the same pay booth after we had passed her three times.


----------



## Pineapplekid (Mar 9, 2009)

TOM TOM can be realy bad or realy good ! I brought mine home to Kauai this year ( 25 mile diameter Island ) just to play with it and it shows everything even the old cane haul roads . Tom worked well in Canada in 2007 but Ireland last year was not great.

With that said we will be in Europe this May and my Europe map is 2006 vintage
I know I have to buy a Greece map but do you feel I must get a new 
Western Europe Map as well?? ( lots of $$$ )

Aloha


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

The most annoying thing is that the higher spec. Tom Toms allow you to report map errors. The theory is that if there are enough reports of an error, they verify it and change it. Thats the THEORY! In reality, most errors seem to migrate from map update to map update and nothing changes.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Just a reminder for the snowbirds heading off*

I thought I would bring this topic back up as so many folk will be heading off now for some winter sun.


----------

